# Blue-green algae toxity



## Victor (25 Nov 2013)

Hi, all. I'm with a doubt that are worrying me. I have a planted tank (300 L) infested with cyanobacteria. Could I put some shrimps in this  tank or these "algae" are toxic and could kill them? Thank you.


----------

